# 2..6.16 Kernel Issue

## KuraiKumo

I just compiled my new kernel and I forgot to do modules_install and i reboot and then tried to do that but got errors then i did make menuconfig and i get this

VVVVV

```

localhost linux # make && make modules_install

make: Warning: File `.vmlinux.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

make[1]: Warning: File `.vmlinux.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/basic/.split-include.cmd' has modification time 1.6e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/kconfig/.zconf.tab.o.cmd' has modification time 1.6e+04 s in the future

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86_64/Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `.vmlinux.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `scripts/basic/.split-include.cmd' has modification time 1.6e+04 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/kernel/.asm-offsets.s.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `scripts/.kallsyms.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/mod/.sumversion.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `init/.mounts.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `usr/.initramfs_data.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

  CHK     usr/initramfs_list

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/kernel/.x8664_ksyms.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/.state.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/kernel/acpi/.wakeup.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/.powernow-k8.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/mm/.srat.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/crypto/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/ia32/.vsyscall-sysenter.so.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `kernel/.workqueue.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `kernel/irq/.spurious.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `kernel/power/.swsusp.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `mm/.vmscan.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `fs/.xattr_acl.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/autofs/.waitq.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/autofs4/.waitq.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/debugfs/.inode.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/devpts/.inode.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/exportfs/.exportfs.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/ext2/.xattr_user.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/ext3/.xattr_user.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/fat/.misc.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/fuse/.inode.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/hugetlbfs/.inode.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/isofs/.util.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

  CC      fs/isofs/compress.o

  LD      fs/isofs/isofs.o

  LD      fs/isofs/built-in.o

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/jbd/.transaction.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/lockd/.xdr4.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/msdos/.namei.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/nfs/.write.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/nfs_common/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/nfsd/.vfs.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/nls/.nls_utf8.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/ntfs/.usnjrnl.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/partitions/.msdos.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/proc/.task_mmu.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/ramfs/.ramfs.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/reiserfs/.xattr_user.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/relayfs/.relayfs.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/sysfs/.symlink.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/vfat/.vfat.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `ipc/.util.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `security/.commoncap.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `crypto/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `block/.scsi_ioctl.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `drivers/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/acpi/.utils.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/acpi/dispatcher/.dswstate.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/acpi/events/.evxfregn.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/acpi/executer/.exutils.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/acpi/hardware/.hwsleep.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/acpi/namespace/.nsxfobj.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/acpi/parser/.psxface.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/acpi/resources/.rsxface.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/acpi/sleep/.wakeup.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/acpi/tables/.tbxfroot.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/acpi/utilities/.utxface.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/base/.transport_class.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/base/power/.sysfs.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/block/.rd.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/cdrom/.cdrom.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/char/.vt_ioctl.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/char/agp/.isoch.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/char/watchdog/.softdog.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/cpufreq/.freq_table.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/firmware/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/hwmon/.vt8231.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/i2c/.i2c-core.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/i2c/algos/.i2c-algo-bit.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/i2c/busses/.i2c-isa.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/i2c/chips/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/ide/.setup-pci.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/ide/arm/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/ide/legacy/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/ide/mips/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/ide/pci/.piix.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/ieee1394/.oui.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/input/.mousedev.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/input/keyboard/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/input/mouse/.trackpoint.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/input/serio/.serio.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/md/.kcopyd.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/media/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/media/common/.saa7146_vv_ksyms.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/media/radio/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/media/video/.wm8775.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[4]: Warning: File `drivers/media/video/cx25840/.cx25840.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[4]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[4]: Warning: File `drivers/media/video/cx88/.cx88xx.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[4]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[4]: Warning: File `drivers/media/video/em28xx/.em28xx.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[4]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[4]: Warning: File `drivers/media/video/ovcamchip/.ovcamchip_core.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[4]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[4]: Warning: File `drivers/media/video/saa7134/.saa7134.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[4]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/message/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/message/fusion/.mptspi.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/mfd/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/misc/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/net/.tun.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/net/e1000/.e1000_param.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/parport/.share.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/pci/.setup-res.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/pci/pcie/.portdrv_pci.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/pnp/.system.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/pnp/pnpacpi/.rsparser.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/scsi/.sr_vendor.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/serial/.serial_core.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/spi/.spi.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/telephony/.phonedev.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/class/.usblp.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/core/.usbcore.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/host/.uhci-hcd.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/input/.usbhid.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/media/.et61x251_tas5130d1b.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/mon/.usbmon.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/storage/.usb.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/video/.vesafb.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/video/backlight/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/video/console/.vgacon.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `sound/.soundcore.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/arm/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/core/.timer.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/core/oss/.snd-pcm-oss.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/core/seq/.snd-seq.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[4]: Warning: File `sound/core/seq/instr/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[4]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[4]: Warning: File `sound/core/seq/oss/.snd-seq-oss.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[4]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/drivers/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/drivers/mpu401/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/drivers/opl3/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/drivers/opl4/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/drivers/vx/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/i2c/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/i2c/other/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/isa/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/isa/ad1816a/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/isa/ad1848/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/isa/cs423x/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/isa/es1688/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/isa/gus/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/isa/opti9xx/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/isa/sb/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/isa/wavefront/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/mips/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/oss/.i810_audio.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/parisc/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/pci/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/ac97/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/ali5451/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/au88x0/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/ca0106/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/cs46xx/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/cs5535audio/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/emu10k1/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/hda/.snd-hda-intel.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/ice1712/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/korg1212/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/mixart/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/nm256/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/pcxhr/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/rme9652/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/trident/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/vx222/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pci/ymfpci/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/pcmcia/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/pcmcia/vx/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/ppc/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/sparc/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/synth/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/synth/emux/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `sound/usb/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `sound/usb/usx2y/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/pci/.mmconfig.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/oprofile/.oprofile.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `net/.sysctl_net.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `net/802/.sysctl_net_802.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/core/.utils.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/ethernet/.sysctl_net_ether.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/ipv4/.udp.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/ipv6/.udp.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/netlink/.genetlink.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/packet/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/sched/.sch_generic.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/sunrpc/.xprtsock.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/unix/.unix.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `lib/.vsprintf.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/Makefile.lib' has modification time 1.6e+04 s in the future

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/infblock.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/infcodes.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inffast.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inflate.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inflate_sync.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inftrees.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/infutil.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inflate_syms.o

  LD      lib/zlib_inflate/zlib_inflate.o

  LD      lib/zlib_inflate/built-in.o

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

  LD      lib/built-in.o

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/lib/.usercopy.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/boot/.vmlinux.bin.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/boot/compressed/.vmlinux.bin.gz.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

Kernel: arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage is ready  (#1)

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

  Building modules, stage 2.

make[1]: Warning: File `drivers/net/.s2io.mod.o.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

  MODPOST

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make: Warning: File `.vmlinux.cmd' has modification time 1.7e+04 s in the future

make[1]: Warning: File `scripts/Kbuild.include' has modification time 1.6e+04 s in the future

  INSTALL drivers/net/s2io.ko

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.16-gentoo; fi

make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

```

----------

## slithy

Maybe try a 

```
make clean
```

 and then do 

```
make && make modules_install
```

----------

## dsd

run "date" and ensure the time/date is actually correct

----------

